# alarma con un 555



## jan0 (Oct 14, 2006)

hola me gustaria que me ayudaran en fabricar una alarma con un 555 es una nota para poder subir el ramo yo solo soy principiante ya que curso el 3 medio porfavor si alguien tiene el circuito funcionando les garadesieria muchisimos


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 14, 2006)

Hay una gran variedad en el diseño de alarmas con un 555, pero el circuito que te adjunto es de una alarma activada por luz...

Los materiales a utilizar son:

Capacitores:
C1: 0.1 µF

Resistores:
R1: 100K (potenciometro)
R2: 1K
R3: 47K
R4: 100K
R5. 27 ohm
R6: 220 ohm

Semiconductores:
IC1: 555
TR1: 2N3055, C1060 ò C1226
D1: 1N4007

Otros:
Bocina de 8 à 16 ohmios
1 fotocelda (fotoresistencia)

Saludos...


----------

